# David Walters...KAUA'I [Pahio Resorts Developer]



## ouaifer (Nov 16, 2009)

_For those of you who know of, or knew David Walters....he has died after battling cancer for the past 12 years.  DOD, 17OCT2009 in Honolulu.  Although I had only met him on one occasion, he was always visible somewhere on Kaua'i driving his many eccentric vehicles.  

He was the owner/developer of the original Pahio resorts....Ke'Eo Kai, Shearwater, and Bali Hai...and remained head of the Board of the Directors, even following the sale to Wyndham.  There will now be a major vacancy on the Board of Directors for all of the Pahio resorts.

http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2009/11/16/news/kauai_news/doc4b010060e7e39129001747.txt
http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...10260328/Kauai+resort+developer+David+Walters_


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2009)

Not to appear callous, but it will be interesting to see what effect this has on managent of the Pahio resorts.  My understanding is thay he still had a firm hand on the reins, even after selling out to Wyndham.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2009)

Condolences to David Walter's family, but I have to agree with Denise here.  I wonder if KBV will finally get the pool we've been promised all these years?  Last Fall when I was at KBV, I was told David had purchased a lot of the condos at the Hilton next door, and was trying to sell them.  But just recently I heard the Hilton was in foreclosure.  So now I wonder how things will completely shake out from all of this.   

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Nov 17, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Last Fall when I was at KBV, I was told David had purchased a lot of the condos at the Hilton next door, and was trying to sell them.  But just recently I heard the Hilton was in foreclosure.  So now I wonder how things will completely shake out from all of this.
> 
> Dave



My understanding is that the resort is no longer a Hilton but is now an Aqua Resort, fwiw.


----------



## reddiablosv (Nov 17, 2009)

*David Walters was a pioneer.*



ouaifer said:


> _For those of you who know of, or knew David Walters....he has died after battling cancer for the past 12 years.  DOD, 17OCT2009 in Honolulu.  Although I had only met him on one occasion, he was always visible somewhere on Kaua'i driving his many eccentric vehicles.
> 
> He was the owner/developer of the original Pahio resorts....Ke'Eo Kai, Shearwater, and Bali Hai...and remained head of the Board of the Directors, even following the sale to Wyndham.  There will now be a major vacancy on the Board of Directors for all of the Pahio resorts.
> 
> ...



My wife and I knew Dave and his wife Lucette personally for several years.  We also had the pleasure of meeting his daughter who at the time was a student at the University of San Diego.   We meet thru our mutual interest in cars at a car club meeting in San Diego.  He was just a regular guy sharing his interest in cars. He made no pretenses.  Later I made the connection that he was also the developer of my favourite timeshare the Shearwater.  We had dinner with him several times and on our last trip to Kauai he gave us a tour of his car collection and estate on Kauai.   I cannot comment on his business dealings as I have no knowledge of them, but as a host, he cannot be faulted.  My wife and I will miss him.   Ben


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 17, 2009)

Best wishes to his family, but agree with the second and third posts in this thread.


----------



## california-bighorn (Nov 19, 2009)

The Resort Manager (Lani ?) called me a few months ago when I inquired about about the status of new pool construction.  She said Mr. Walters was going to try to buy the adjoining hotel and then Kauai Beach owners would have access to the existing pools that were hotel property.  However, the hotel was well on the way of going into foreclosure and he was advised to wait until the bank ? took it back, then make an offer.  Doubt this could have been accomplished in the period of time since I spoke with Lani.  I understand the PAHIO Resorts were Mr Walters pet project and he did all he could to make and keep them nice resorts.


----------

